# Rabbet Bit Set



## handystanley (Oct 17, 2011)

Need to purchase a rabbeting bit set...any recommendations. It must be 1/2" shank and be able to rabbet a 1/2." 

Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stanley.

A 3/4" straight cutting bit used with an edge guide will make a 1/2" rebate. As will almost any straight cutting bit set into a router table fence.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Stanley, welcome to the community!!!

I recently picked up the set linked below. Have to say, I like it! Perhaps a little more than most would spent, but on the other hand, this will cover almost all bases and in the end, cheaper than buy individual bits...

Ultimate Rabbet Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## handystanley (Oct 17, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Stanley.
> 
> A 3/4" straight cutting bit used with an edge guide will make a 1/2" rebate. As will almost any straight cutting bit set into a router table fence.


Thanks Jim...don't have a router table yet...doing this with my Porter-Cable 690 attached to my M-Power CRB7 (a new acquisition).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

handystanley said:


> Thanks Jim...don't have a router table yet...doing this with my Porter-Cable 690 attached to my M-Power CRB7 (a new acquisition).


The CRB7 should be able to handle the task easily. Just think "a dado" on the edge of a board.

Do you have a straight clamp as used in the video?

Otherwise, many cutter suppliers have a rabbet bit.

MLCS rabbeting router bits and kits


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stanley, this is the set I own: Whiteside 1955. It is top quality and US made. I have been very pleased with the set. You can view it here: Amazon.com: Rabbeting Set, 1/2" Shank: Home Improvement


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I tend to go with MLCS. The price is right and the shipping is free. Unless you plan on using them every day the cheaper bits will work. I'm still using bits from them that I got 15 years ago.


----------



## handystanley (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, I have a straight clamp....however, I just ordered a Whiteside router bit set. Thank you.


----------



## handystanley (Oct 17, 2011)

Mike said:


> Thanks for the input...I just ordered this set a bit ago....sorry for the pun!! LOL!


----------

